# Doctors & dentists in San Jose?



## aslakeview

We are thinking about moving to Costa Rica but would like to do some research before starting. How easy is it to find a good doctor & dentists? I am a paraplegic with good mobility but will be in need. I am trying to find a good dentist near or in San Jose, I would like to see what they charge & how accessible their offices are. Recommendations needed please. I've been there twice but I don't remember of the shape of the roads & sidewalks, do they offer an easy to use cutouts at the street corners? I was in Cancun downtown once & the only cutouts were the driveways which were mostly fairly steep. Puerto Vallarta was very accessible, the main drag anyway. TIA,


----------



## Garoto1973

aslakeview said:


> We are thinking about moving to Costa Rica but would like to do some research before starting. How easy is it to find a good doctor & dentists? I am a paraplegic with good mobility but will be in need. I am trying to find a good dentist near or in San Jose, I would like to see what they charge & how accessible their offices are. Recommendations needed please. I've been there twice but I don't remember of the shape of the roads & sidewalks, do they offer an easy to use cutouts at the street corners? I was in Cancun downtown once & the only cutouts were the driveways which were mostly fairly steep. Puerto Vallarta was very accessible, the main drag anyway. TIA,


Hi not sure if you got your question already answered. Good doctors and dentists are easy to find in San Jose and sorrounding areas, For accesability and mobility I would recommend you choose doctors in CIMA hospital or Clinica Biblica medical towers, they both have plenty of excellent doctors and easy to get to parking lots, ramps, elevators etc. You can check both hospital doctor directories. You can also check Hulihealth.com for more options and prices. Usually doctor consultations regardless of the specialty cost around 65-80 usd.


----------

